# 2-iron



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone use 2-irons anymore around here? I'm ordering new clubs soon and am considering getting a 2-iron in the mix instead of 3-PW. I already have a 3 hybrid that I like, so I really don't need a 3-iron. The problem with the 3 hybrid is that is gets up really quickly and to hit it low I have to intentionally hit it thin, which is risky.

I like to hit low running wind cheaters sometimes. I also figure this is something I can add to my arsenal to get me safely in the fairway from the tee. After all, the less the ball is in the air, the less chance is has to go off line right?

Opinions?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

No, but I will sometimes carry a 1 iron for just the thing you mentioned. Except I like to hit low hooks with it.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I figure I'll turn some heads hitting the stinger too  Used to do it with the 3-iron, but it's not nearly as cool.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, watching that ball buzz five feet off the ground looks really cool, doesn't it?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Dude, it really does, especially when you do it on purpose!


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i have a 2-iron and i love it but its not for anyone who cant shoot par. its really not worth the trouble if you can hit it pure consistently. as for the stinger, also not a shot for recreational golfers, you'd be better served working on your short game than hitting a stinger which you might use twice a round if your lucky


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not sure where you get that I have a bad short game, or that I can't shoot par. Being an instructor and also being on the golf course at least 5 times a week, I'm far from recreational.

Anyway, the course I play at is really windy and tight, not too long either; perfect for the stinger. I can already do the shot. I just don't have a 2-iron to do it with. My ultimate goal is obviously to shoot lower scores, for which a good short game is of course a requirement. I'm working on that three times a week. My goal with the stinger 2-iron is to simply add another shot to my repertoire.

I know a lot of players that can shoot mid 70s, but they're one shot wonders. They just have really good control over one shot type. Get em in the wind and they shoot 7 shots higher. They'd never make it on tour without a lot of work on shot shaping. I like to be able to have any shot imaginable ready when I need it. That's one of the things that separates good players from great, being ready for any type of situation.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if that's what he was implying..I tihnk he was just pointing out this shot isn't for your average joe golfer..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea maybe so. Just kinda sounded like it was pointing at me since the point of the thread was to get opinions on me getting a 2-iron, not the average joe golfer  Anyway, I think my mind is made up. Right now the only time I use a 3-iron is off the tee to beat the wind, heh.

2-iron 4-PW


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i was just saying generally, how was i supposed to know you were good enough, a lot of guys have delusions about what they are capable of, its not a shot at you i was speaking generally.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, sorry for my misunderstanding then.


----------

